# Cube in a Cube in a Cube



## IQubic (Nov 24, 2012)

I would like to know how to create Cube in a Cube in a Cube. but the long alg terrefise me, who would remeber it. Here are some thoughts on how to make the pattern. 
If you take a look at this website: http://www.math.ucf.edu/~reid/Rubik/patterns.html
You will see a patern I would like to make, Cube in A Cube, because if know that Cube in a Cube in a Cube is suprisingly easy.
Hold the the as in the picture and do L2, then you need to twist the two corners FRU and FLU, I would use R D R' D' several times, then do L2.
You could make twisted chicken feet, by doing M S M' S' to get polka dot, then L2 and twisting FRU and FLU, then L2,then solving the edges to get Cube ina Cube.
Alternetivly you could make two twisted peaks, then polka dots, to get Cube in a Cube. 
But any way you slice it, the alg is long. Got an easier way to do the make the Cube in a Cube in a Cube pattern? Post it here.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 24, 2012)

Cube in a Cube
F L F U' R U F2 L2 U' L' B D' B' L2 U

You mean this alg from the page? (In reference to the long alg which terrifies you?)

Edit: Sorry... just realized you were talking about bigger cubes.


----------



## IQubic (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes I want Cube in a Cube on the 5x5.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 24, 2012)

Do sneakly's alg with single layers, then with double layers, then do this alg:
B2 lefty sune righty sune B2 
With double layers, then single layers. I don't have a cube in front of me, but that should do it.


----------



## IQubic (Nov 24, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Do sneakly's alg with single layers, then with double layers, then do this alg:
> B2 lefty sune righty sune B2
> With double layers, then single layers. I don't have a cube in front of me, but that should do it.


But it does not work.


----------



## siva.shanmukh (Nov 24, 2012)

You can do this
http://alg.garron.us/?alg=[M,E-]
[F...]]]
[x2_y-:[F-_L-:[R_U-:[U_R_U_R_U,_z-_y2]]]]
http://alg.garron.us/?alg=[R_U-:[R_U_R_U_R,_z-_y2]] and http://alg.garron.us/?alg=[R_U-:[U_R_U_R_U,_z-_y2]] may be replaced by convenient U perms
One don't have to remember anything this ways.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 24, 2012)

IQubic said:


> But it does not work.



Works for me. Make sure you do both algs with single layers and double layers.


----------



## A Leman (Nov 24, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Works for me. Make sure you do both algs with single layers and double layers.



I actually messed this up at first because I just did the sunes as double turns instead of also doing Bw2 to setup. Maybe that is the problem.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 24, 2012)

A Leman said:


> I actually messed this up at first because I just did the sunes as double turns instead of also doing Bw2 to setup. Maybe that is the problem.



Yes, that would be a huge problem.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 24, 2012)

Here's an intuitive cube-in-cube algorithm for the 3x3x3:
F' (R U2 R') d' (R U2 R') d F
D (B' L2 B) r (B' L2 B) r' D'
L2 (R' D R D' R' D R) U' (R' D' R D R' D' R) U L2

It's not the most efficient, but once you understand what's going on, you can probably do it yourself without memorizing any moves.


----------



## A Leman (Nov 24, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Here's an intuitive cube-in-cube algorithm for the 3x3x3:
> F' (R U2 R') d' (R U2 R') d F
> D (B' L2 B) r (B' L2 B) r' D'
> L2 (R' D R D' R' D R) U' (R' D' R D R' D' R) U L2
> ...



Great Idea with the pair cycles. That will be easier for me to remember since I use those in heise a the time.


----------



## Marco Aurelio (Nov 28, 2012)

I did the "cube in a cube in a cube in a cube in a cube in a cube" on my 6x6, but I had to rotate the centers two times... I mean, I had to apply the U turn three times and rotate the centers on U and R counterclockwise (like you do on a supercube or something), so that the colors match up correctly, the edges and the centers. (kinda confusing)
If you don't notice that you won't be able to apply the algorithms and make the "drawing" you want.


----------



## nqwe (Nov 28, 2012)

Marco Aurelio said:


> I did the "cube in a cube in a cube in a cube in a cube in a cube" on my 6x6, but I had to rotate the centers two times... I mean, I had to apply the U turn three times and rotate the centers on U and R counterclockwise (like you do on a supercube or something), so that the colors match up correctly, the edges and the centers. (kinda confusing)
> If you don't notice that you won't be able to apply the algorithms and make the "drawing" you want.



If you apply the pattern on bigger cubes, just do outer layers first, than inner layers.
This should help with center problems.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 28, 2012)

http://www.randelshofer.ch/rubik/professor/A200.01.html

You'll need the latest version of Java to use this.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 28, 2012)

r2 U F' r2 U f U' R U' F R U F2 r' F2 R' F2 R2 

idk w/e


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jul 1, 2014)

Ok, I do not get what layers to move after the first cube. I'm working with my 4x4 and the algorithm R2 F2 U2 R D2 L' B' U B' U B' U L D2 R. I do the first cube in cube, and then move 2 layers each time to get the second cube in cube. For the final layer I do not understand how to make it work. I've tried moving 3 layers each time, as well as moving only 3 layers for the left, back, and down layers but nothing works. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 1, 2014)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Ok, I do not get what layers to move after the first cube. I'm working with my 4x4 and the algorithm R2 F2 U2 R D2 L' B' U B' U B' U L D2 R. I do the first cube in cube, and then move 2 layers each time to get the second cube in cube. For the final layer I do not understand how to make it work. I've tried moving 3 layers each time, as well as moving only 3 layers for the left, back, and down layers but nothing works. What am I doing wrong?



yes that doesnt work

use commutators and twist the corners like you would on a 3x3


----------

